# yeast won't activate



## cyclediscyple (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm working w/ wild apricots which were tasty but bitter and added sugar and yeast and then fermented, but the fermentation ceased as the sugar ran out.I care for more alcohol so I added sugar and more yeast but the yeast won't activate.I know this method is not approved by wine purists but I've been doing this successfully for 10 years. please advise, Barry


----------



## cpfan (Jul 27, 2010)

got any specific gravities and temperatures? Which yeasts did you use?

Steve


----------



## cyclediscyple (Jul 27, 2010)

no specific gravities-sorry, but dissoved yeast at 106 and maintain wine at 80


----------



## cyclediscyple (Jul 27, 2010)

oh yeah and used Lalvin K1-V1116 which I'ved success with before.


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 27, 2010)

106F is really pushing it.
Most yeasts like to rehydrate between 95-100, some maybe a little less.

Fill us in, recipe, and step by step what you did.

As Steve said, starting SG, etc. 

Going to the mechanic and saying your truck wont run does nothing to help the diagnosis.

You are probably okay, and chances are we can help you get it going, but you need to tell us more.

Sometimes the yeast doesn't always go, this could be due to many factors.

Fill us in on what you did and we will do our bst to help you make it work.

Don't panic,


----------



## Wade E (Jul 27, 2010)

Yep, 106 is way to high even if they state it on the package. I dont rehydrate yeast as I believe it is a waste. I either sprinkle or make a starter. At that temp you have most likely cooked the yeast. Either that or you have added so much sugar that you have shocked the yeast to much with all that sugar. If you are wanting a high abv alc then split the sugar into two additions especially when working without a hydrometer as there is a fine line between pushing the yeast and over doing it with sugar. Im not criticizing you for noy using a hydrometer but wonder why you dont use one.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah - i had that issue before - i tried to activate the yeast at too high a temp - it didn't


----------



## cyclediscyple (Jul 28, 2010)

I will try activating the yeast at a lower temp and see if that helps, I was going on package directions and these temps hads always worked before. I have used the must liquid w/ yeast for a base to no avail. Even when the activated yeast mixed w/ sugar water was added to the must it seem to die in the vat.So I guess my problem is not that I don't know how to activate yeast but that my vat won't accept any yeast that I introduce it to. Please excuse my ignorance and beginner mentallity


----------



## Green Mountains (Jul 28, 2010)

cyclediscyple said:


> I will try activating the yeast at a lower temp and see if that helps, I was going on package directions and these temps hads always worked before. I have used the must liquid w/ yeast for a base to no avail. Even when the activated yeast mixed w/ sugar water was added to the must it seem to die in the vat.So I guess my problem is not that I don't know how to activate yeast but that my vat won't accept any yeast that I introduce it to. Please excuse my ignorance and beginner mentallity



Ignorance? Ignorance? We don't have no ignorance here. Although we do have lots of mentality.


----------



## Woodbee (Jul 28, 2010)

Do I understand that this batch was fermenting for some period of time and they quit after consuming the sugar?. Then you tried to get it reactivated by adding more sugar?


----------



## cyclediscyple (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes, yeast and sugar.


----------



## Torch404 (Jul 29, 2010)

What you have is a high alcohol environment and you are simply tossing in more yeast and sugar to die. I believe 1116 goes up to 16% so if your wine is that strong already it will not go higher. 

You will want to hydrate your yeast as the packet says (or a little colder  ) Then add that to 1/2 cup of water and 1/4 cup of wine. Wait an hour, then add 1/4 cup of water and 1/2 cup of wine. Wait an hour add 1/2 cup of wine. Do that till you have a good strong starter that is acclimatized to the alcohol. 

If you have any sort of yeast nutrients add some now. Also stir the heck out of your wine to get some extra oxygen in there for the yeast. Keep it warm 70+.


----------

